# Init 3

## rafiki21

Hola queria saber si alguien me prodria decir como correr gentooo en modo de corrida 3 osea que me desactive los graficos y pueda iniciar una sesion en modo texto, tengo instalado Xfce4 y lo tengo configurado para que se lanze automaticamente y el problema es que no puedo ejecutar una terminal en xfce4 para poder hacer correr modo texto

----------

## ensarman

ummm el runlevel por defecto (default) de gentoo creo que es el 3  :Razz:  si lebajas a 2 creo que es nonetwork y el uno es single

----------

## rafiki21

pero como hago para poder iniciar en modo texto, la verdad soy nuevo y no se como hacerle

----------

## ekz

Mientras está iniciando gentoo, debes estar atento a los mensajes de la consola. Hay un momento en que aparece el mensaje "Pulse i para el modo interactivo", pulsas esa tecla varias veces y te irá preguntando servicio por servicio si lo quieres lanzar o no, obviamente cuando aparezca XDM le das a NO.

¡Saludos!

----------

## ensarman

cuando estes en el menu de grub, al momento del boot, edita la linea de entrada, y colocale single como parametro del kernel, asi entrarás en el modo single de solo texto.

o sino como dice ekz simplemente presionas i mientras bootea y simplemente no permites qeu se inicie el xdm  :Razz: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, supongo que vienes de un Fedora, recuerdo que cuando lo usaba podía hacer eso... En gentoo puedes matar las X de forma mas "salvaje"   :Laughing:  y veo que ya tienes varias soluciones, yo creo que debes pasarte a una terminal no gráfica (Ctrl+Alt+F1, como en todas las distros), quitas las X:

#/etc/init.d/xdm stop

Si quieres que no inicien cuando enciendes la computadora puedes hacer:

#rc-update del xdm default

El comando rc-update puede agregar o quitar servicios del arranque (add/del) de un runlevel específico (en este caso default) como el comando "services" de Fedora (espero todavía lo usen, era un comando de RH7).

----------

